# May we be granted



## Serrand

Hello,

I would like to say : 

" May we, I and my family, be granted days of happiness ! "

I suppose I have to use something like : " may days of happiness be granted to me and ... "

Could I say :

" να μας δοθούν ευτυχισμένες μέρες σε εμένα και την οικογένεια μου "

or :

" να μας παραχωρηθούν ευτυχισμένες μέρες σε εμένα και την οικογένεια μου "

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Perseas

Hello,

is it a prayer? Then I am thinking something like "Κύριε/Θεέ μου δώσε σε μένα και στην οικογένειά μου ευτυχισμένες μέρες!". In another context the wording would be different.


----------



## Serrand

Thank you very much for your help Perseas.

The problem is that I want to focus on my wish and I don't want to express who is performing the action. That is why I used the passive voice in English.

If I can't use the passive voice in Greek could I use an other verb ? Something like : "May we, I and my family, spend/have days of happiness !"


----------



## Perseas

Serrand said:


> Something like : "May we, I and my family, spend/have days of happiness !"


Yes, that's possible.
Μπορούμε εγώ και η οικογένειά μου να περάσουμε/έχουμε ευτυχισμένες μέρες (μέρες ευτυχίας);


----------



## velisarius

I don't think Serrand wants this to be a question . 

Could this wish be constructed with <είθε...>, Perseas?


----------



## Perseas

Thanks velisarius! Of course, είθε is fine. Or the more colloquial μακάρι.
Είθε/Μακάρι να περάσουμε εγώ και η οικογένειά μου ....


----------



## Serrand

Χιλιές φορές ευχαριστώ !


----------



## Αγγελος

Perhaps the simplest and most natural way to express this wish would be
Ας έχουμε ευτυχισμένες μέρες, κι εγώ κι οι δικοί μου!


----------

